
Ask HN: Is there anything like HN for creatives? - piercena
Wondering if there are places with updates about things like photoshop and cameras or video&#x2F;cinematography things and a place for people to show off what they are working on (and they are serious about their craft rather than just instagram)
======
tonylemesmer
[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/) ?

~~~
eurticket
not very active

~~~
mighty_bander
I visit a few forums that are extremely slow. I recommend it. There's a
stronger local culture to these places, since you can get to know individual
posters, whether by username or style. There's more room for slow, drawn-out
conversations that can take place over days or weeks, which you can drop into
and out of without losing the thread, and you have a chance to engage in one-
on-one conversation with individuals without having to resort to DMs or a chat
system.

~~~
eurticket
Everyone on that designer web forum smells their own farts. It's not local
culture it's seclusion.

------
rayalez
ArtStation, CGSociety, and various art subreddits.

/r/computergraphics, /r/animation, /r/photography, etc.

Recently I've opened /r/DigitalArt. It's a small community now, but you're
welcome to join =)

------
EADGBE
I'm not sure but I'm always impressed to see the activity in my preferred art
- music - on HN. I think part of the appeal to HN is the engineer/logic
mentality applied to most of the discussions.

------
scamper
[http://www.webdesignernews.com](http://www.webdesignernews.com)

------
tmp_login2
[https://medium.com/topic/digital-design](https://medium.com/topic/digital-
design)

[https://medium.muz.li/](https://medium.muz.li/)

